# Help with Replay



## Salamander (4/2/19)

Hi All,
i have a problem that Replay isn't doing what it should. Setup is: Paranormal 75C, Dwarw DL with largest air restrictor, coil is a 3mm ID SS Fused Clapton, 0.29 Ohms, Titanium Fiber Cotton, wicked as per Uncle Rob's tutorial.
At anything over 37W, on Replay I get dry hits, particularly after refilling. I do tend to take long drags, but surely Replay should not allow a dry hit.
Has anybody got any advice?


----------



## Chris du Toit (4/2/19)

Switch over to power (wattage) mode and see if you get the same experience, if you do then its wicking thats the issue or you might have a hot spot on your coil. 

If not, make sure you let your coil cool down before activating replay to ensure it gets the true coil reading so it can apply the correct power when firing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (4/2/19)

As per Chris, you have to calibrate the coil when it is dead cold and has absolutely no hotspots, try spacing the coil just a little that solved all replay issues for me. You might also want to make sure your mod has correct internal resistance calibrated and has correct room temperature settings. May take messing in the software a bit to get your device settings dialed in.

Once it is working it is really great, but DNA is in my experience not set and forget. Its more set, set, set and one more setting then you hit gold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Salamander (4/2/19)

Thanks. I will try spacing the coil a bit. I don't have any of these issues with my 75C squonker. that is really set and forget


----------



## Hakhan (4/2/19)

try spacing the coil a bit. this seems to help with temp control.


----------



## stevie g (4/2/19)

You can also trying unwrapping the ends of the coil legs and clamp the exposed inner cores.

It's been said to help make TC more reliable


----------



## Salamander (5/2/19)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I checked the coil - no hot spots, heating up evenly from the centre. Spaced the coil very slightly, checked again, no hot spots etc. Rewicked and boom -chicken dinner. Now running at 47.5 W and everything is as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/2/19)

Hi Uncle @Rob Fisher 
Can you help out? I know you have had some great success with replay


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi Uncle @Rob Fisher
> Can you help out? I know you have had some great success with replay



Thanks @SmokeyJoe I have Replay waxed... actually no longer use it because I get better flavour from my Ni80 Aliens and with the Dvarw I never ever get a dry hit so no real need for Replay.


----------

